# Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht



## saerosvai (22. Juli 2016)

*Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community,

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und habe mit der Kompaktwasserkühlung Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ein Problem.

Das Setup ist wie folgt:
CPU: Intel i7 6700K
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
MB: Asus Z170 Deluxe
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W
Grafik: Asus Nvidia GTX 1070
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 16GB

Das Problem ist, dass die CPU nach 2-3 Minuten im BIOS-Screen bereits über 70°C geht, danach schalte ich das System ab, um Überhitzungsschäden zu vermeiden. Am Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 sind 3 der 4 maximal möglichen Lüfter montiert. Die Lüfter sind gemäß der Anleitung mit den Y-Steckern zusammengesteckt und gehen alle in den CPU_FAN-Anschluss am Mainboard. Beim Anschluss der Pumpe werde ich allerdings aus den vielen Angaben im Netz nicht wirklich schlau. Das Mainboard hat einmal einen W_PUMP-Anschluss, dazu noch einen TPU-Switch ("the TPU allows you to automatically adjust the CPU performance for air-cooling and water-cooling sstem builts").

Ich hatte die Pumpe bereits an allen möglichen Steckplätzen durchprobiert: (CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT, W_PUMP, CHA_FAN), die Pumpe auch direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen (allerdings nur mit einem 2-poligen Anschluss?) und auch den TPU-Switch in sowhl in der default-Einstellung als auch in der water-cooling-Einstellung.
Das Ergebnis ist jedoch stets das gleiche, die CPU Temperatur geht sofort nach dem Einschalten vom System hoch.

Zuerst dachte ich an einen Defekt der Pumpe und habe die komplette Kompaktwasserkühlung ausgetauscht, mit der neuen tritt das Problem aber trotzdem weiterhin auf.

Was übersehe ich dabei? Gibt es z.B. eine BIOS-Einstellung, die Pflicht ist, damit die Wasserpumpe anfängt zu arbeiten?

Unten ein Bild der momentanen Einbausituation zur besseren Veranschaulichung.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe!

Grüße


----------



## ludscha (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Willkommen im Forum 

Liegt der Kühler ordentlich auf der CPU auf ? 

Ich vermute mal nicht da solche Temps nur bei Last entstehen und nicht im Idle.

Zuviel oder zu wenig WLP ?

Radifläche zu gering .

Läuft die Pumpe überhaupt ?

MFG


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Hängt das Kabel an der Pumpe immer so herunter oder ist das nur auf dem Bild so?


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Schließ die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil an, dann schalte das system ein und Fass auf die Pumpe und schau ob die läuft. Das kannste fühlen. Die Lüfter auf dem Radiator sollten sich auch drehen und richtig herum montiert sein. Check mal im Bild den core der CPU, vermute mal der Wert liegt auf Auto viel zu hoch.


----------



## L4D2K (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Bau den kühler mal andersrum drauf, so das die Schläuche unten sind und das arctic Logo auf dem Kopf steht,  so soll man den laut Montageanleitung anbringen.


----------



## saerosvai (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Hey, dankeschön 

Das mit dem Aufliegen war auch meine Vermutung, daher hab ich es zur Sicherheit noch einmal demontiert, aber die Kontaktfläche scheint zu passen? (siehe Bild)

Ob die Pumpe läuft ist eigentlich meine Hauptfrage, da ich nicht wiess wie ich es prüfen kann oder wie man es "merkt", da ich mit diesen Kompaktwasserkühlungen noch nicht viel Erfahrung habe.

Hab grade einmal einen Lüfter zum testen an den 2-pin Lüfter-Direktanschluss am Netzteil gehängt, die Drehzahl ist schon arg gering. Kann es sein, dass die Pumpe gar nicht anfängt zu laufen, wenn man den Pumpen-Stecker (3pin) auf einen 2pin Anschluss ansteckt? 

Die Alternative wäre jetzt noch, den "Drive"-Abgang vom Netzeil mit einem Molex-Female-Stecker zu versehen (war beim Netzteil dabei) und dann per Adapter (Molex-male auf 3pin-Male) an die 3pin-female-Buchse der Pumpe anzuschließen.

Aber so ein en Adapter finde ich leider nicht, wenn ich mir selber einen machen würde, wie wäre da die Kabelbelegung? Oder funktioniert das sowieso normal mit einem 2pin-Anschluss ohne Probleme?


----------



## saerosvai (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Hängt das Kabel an der Pumpe immer so herunter oder ist das nur auf dem Bild so?



Nur auf dem Bild so, das ist ja jetzt die Frage wo ich das Kabel anschließen soll.


----------



## saerosvai (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Hab die Ausrichtung vom Pumpenkopf (Schläuche nach unten, Schrift nach oben)  entsprechend geändert, funktioniert trotzdem nicht :/

Bei der Pumpe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie läuft, spüre ganz leichte Vibrationen wenn ich an den Pumpenkopf fass, aber das könnten auch die übertragenen Vibrationen der Grafikkarte sein oder sowas...

Interessant ist auch, das Gehäuse hat 2 eingebaute LEDs in der Front, diese werden mit einem Molex-2pin-Stecker angeschlossen. Wenn ich diese direkt an die 2pin-Lüfter-Buchse am Netzteil anschließe, leuchten die nicht. Wenn ich diese an einem Drive-Anschluss per Adapter anschließe, leuchten die. Kann das sein, dass die 2pin-Buchsen am Netzteil nicht genug Leistung für die Pumpe abgeben?

Im BIOS habe ich die Taktfrequenz überprüft, die ist in Ordnung. Alle Lüfter im BIOS ebenfalls auf volle Leistung manuell gestellt, damit die Pumpe auch z.B. am CPU_OPT-Anschluss die volle Leistung bekommt, funktioniert aber auch nicht.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Lt. deines Bios Screens dreht die Pumpe mit 1400 Rpm.

Ist glaube ich ein bisschen zu wenig.

Wie schauts in Windows aus, läuft die Pumpe da volle Kanne ?

Wenn du die Pumpe direkt an 12V mit dem Molex Adapter anschliesst, MUSS sie laufen, ansonsten hat sie einen defekt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



saerosvai schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese direkt an die 2pin-Lüfter-Buchse am Netzteil anschließe, leuchten die nicht.


Der 2-PIN Lüfteranschlüsse am Netzteil geben nur beim Einschalten kurz 12V, danach irgendwas um 4,5V, je nach Belastung des Netzteils dann etwas mehr


----------



## NatokWa (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Also laut Datenblatt braucht der das Teil 2 Watt bei 5 V . Leider schlüßeln die net auf was für Die Lüfter und was für die Pumpe gilt , aber 2 Watt sollte egal wie kein Problem sein (im Gegensatz zu manch "richtiger" WaKü Pumpe....).

Die Pumpe ist als PWM gesteuert angegeben , sollte also sofern möglich auch an einen entsprechenden Anschluß kommen , üblicherweise den CPU-Fan Anschluß .
Entsprechend sollte man im Bios auch problemlos sehen können ob die Pumpe läuft oder nicht da die anzeigen eindeutig sagen zu welchem Stecker sie gehöhren .

Sollte das Teil laufen und trotzdem die Temp so hoch gehen .... KA


----------



## saerosvai (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Lt. deines Bios Screens dreht die Pumpe mit 1400 Rpm.
> 
> Ist glaube ich ein bisschen zu wenig.
> 
> ...



Die BIOS-Anzeige zeigt die Lüftergeschwindigkeit der Lüfter am Kühlkörper an. Wenn ich die Pumpe an die Mainboard-Anschlüsse ansteck, krieg ich gar keine Rückmeldung zu RPM. Auch kommt ein Alarm, wenn ich die Pumpe am CPU_FAN Anschluss ansteck, dass an dem Anschluss nichts erkannt wird. 

Kannst du mir bitte den Molex-Adapter linken? Ich find irgendwie keinen passenden... :/


----------



## Chimera (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der 2-PIN Lüfteranschlüsse am Netzteil geben nur beim Einschalten kurz 12V, danach irgendwas um 4,5V, je nach Belastung des Netzteils dann etwas mehr



Dachte die Netzteillüfteranschlüsse bei den BQ Netzteilen geben erst ab ner gewissen Temperatur richtig Saft drauf. Jedenfalls schien es bei meinem Straight Power E7 so: die Lüfter drehten gar nicht, erst wenn im Case ne ordentliche Temperatur war, fingen sie gemütlich an zu drehen. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass schon vorher ne gwisse Spannung anlag, die aber zu gering für die Lüfter (Gelid Silent 12) war.

@Topic: Einfach bei Aquatuning oder sonst nem Shop nen Molex->3 Pin 12V/7V/5V Adapter für 2-3.- bestellen oder selber basteln, ist ja kein Ding. Dann kannst du die Pumpe entweder permanent mit 12V oder eben 7V laufen lassen und merkst dann auch, ob sie läuft oder nicht. Wenn ich bei meiner bei 12V die Hand auf die Pumpe leg, dann spüre ich dass sie läuft (und höre es, wen nich mein Ohr ganz nahe dran halte).
Die Anschlüsse am Board...naja, die sind wohl eher für echte Waküs gedacht. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die AiOs eigentlich(!) nicht für einen geregelten Betrieb gedacht sind. Klar kann man die Pumpe auch regeln, doch vorgesehen ist es eben nicht, weder von Asetek dem Erbauer, noch einem der Labler. Die einzigen Modelle, wo Asetek effektiv auch eine Regelung vorsieht, wären die Modelle mit dem zusätzlichen USB Anschluss und der Software (z.B. das Modell, welches AMD damals beim FX beigab oder Antec bei der H2O 920 nutzte oder wie es NZXT mit der CAM Software bei den Kraken macht).
Wie gesagt, dies heisst keinesfalls, dass man die Pumpe von der Arctic oder anderen AiOs nicht regeln kann, sondern es heisst nur, dass es die Hersteller nicht vorsehen. Sprich ne Regelung geht immer auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## yukie243 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Ich hatte mir dem arctic liquid freezer 240 ein ähnliches Problem. Bei meinem Asus z170 maximus viii ranger war im bios die Wasserkühlung standardmäßig deaktiviert. Anschließend hat es tadellos funktioniert. echt zu empfehlen. Bei Prime nach 1 Stunde nur 54 Grad. Mein alter Alpenföhn Brocken 2 kam gelegentlich über 90. Bei dem hat glaub irgendwas nicht gestimmt


----------



## BlackNova7 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit der Wasserkühlung. Alles kontrolliert, bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Pumpe auch wirklich funktioniert. 
Ich habe im Bios jetzt den CPU FAN gefunden, ist ja eigentlich die Pumpe. Mir wird angezeigt, dass diese ~1300 RPM hat und habe dann auch die min. RPM in prozent des CPU Fans von auto auf 87,5 % gestellt (war das höchste, was ich einstellen konnte). Danach ging die Temperatur stetig nach unten, von 95 auf 89 Grad, dann schwankt es ein wenig. "Vibrationen" konnte ich auf der Pumpe immer noch nicht feststellen, aber das soll erst mal nix heissen. Habe den Rechner jetzt erst mal ausgemacht und lasse die CPU abkühlen und schaue in 30 Min nochmal.

EDIT: Hat nichts gebracht, es ist für eine Weile jetzt auf ~70 Grad, wenn die CPU dann anfängt zu "arbeiten", steigt die Temperatur wieder auch 100+. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass einer der Schläuche sehr warm wird.


----------



## TheAbyss (9. August 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Mhh. also ich bin gerade dabei, ein neues Case mit genau der AiO zu bestücken. Im Handbuch wird vorgegeben, die Pumpe zwar an PWM Header zu betreiben, aber GENAU NICHT am CPU Fan.. da sollen die Lüfter dran laufen. Bei mir uninteressant, da ich eh alles extern über Spannung regle, aber es wird sicherlich nen Grund haben, die Pumpe nicht über den CPU Fan Header anzuschließen. Desweiteren ist die Einbaurichtung (Einlass und Auslass Richtung PCIe (also nach unten)  zu beachten. Welcher der Schläuche wird warm? Einlass oder Auslass pumpenseitig?


----------



## yukie243 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Heute morgen war mir aufgefallen, dass mein 6700k plötzlich auch 69 grad warm wird (Prime 98, Maximum heat).  Danach ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich ein bios Reset durchgeführt hatte. komischer weise war bei meiner cpu eine Spannung von 1.45 Volt angelegt (4.4 ghz). 

Habe sie jetzt auf 1.195 runtergeregelt. Und schon hin ich bei gleicher Leitung wieder bei meinen oben geschriebener 54 grad. Hätte jetzt auch nicht gedacht, dass das bisschen Spannung so viel ausmacht. Andererseits nicht nachvollziehbar, dass die Spannung auf Standard so hoch eingestellt ist.


----------



## Bluefire (11. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht (-> ggf. eine Lösung)*

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Allerdings hat bei mir der Freezer 240 seit Wochen wunderbar funktioniert...
Als ich gestern vom Urlaub nach hause gekommen bin war mein PC schon an und extrem laut. CPU auf 200 MHz laut Taskmanager, Pumpendrehzal = Null und die CPU Temp laut Bios 95°C!
Ursache war wie an der Drehzahl zu sehen war und auch beim einschalten des PC hörbar war, dass die Pumpe nicht mehr anlief. Ich habe verschiedene Stecker am Mainboard getestet , die Pumpe per Adapter an 5V, 7V und 12V am Netzteil angeschlossen, dann an ein externes Netzteil und kurzzeitig mal bis 19 Volt drauf gegeben und letztendlich noch eine 12V 25A Lipo Akku. Nichts hat geholfen. Also hab ich die Wakü ausgebaut um wieder den alten Luftkühler einzubauen. Im ausgebauten Zustand hab ich die Pumpe nochmal an den Akku gehängt und siehe da sie hat plötzlich wieder funktionier! K.P. aber iwas hat wohl geklemmt. Während dem Einbau habe ich den Akku angeschlossen gelassen und festgestellt,  dass die Pumpe hörbar "schwerfälliger" (und auch langsamer) läuft je nach dem wie fest und welche Schrauben man anzieht. Letztendlich habe ich die Schrauben nur ein par Umdrehungen bzw. leicht Handfest angezogen so dass die Pumpen  ordentlich hält. Jetzt läuft sie weider einwandfrei! 
Scheinbar darf man die Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen... ist auch kein riesen "Kühlkörper" der hier festgehalten werden muss.  Am Besten bei laufender Pumpe anziehen und auf das Pumpengeräusch achten!
Eine Schraube hat bei mir besonders Probleme gemacht (im Bild rot markiert). Wenn man diese feste angezogen hat, hat die Pumpe schwerfällige geklungen oder "geklackert".  Werde das bei Gelegenheit mal Artic Cooling berichten da ja auch einige User über ein "klackern" berichtet haben was ggf. einfach ein Problem  des (schwachen?) Pumpengehäuses ist was Arctic Cooling beheben sollte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180319 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Ich bleibe lieber bei meinem Metallklotz bzw. wenn eine Wakü kommt, dann ein Custom Loop 

Ist ja schon schwach das Artic Cooling das nicht bemerkt hat.
Wenn es bei allen Pumpen so ist, dann ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## Bluefire (11. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



Addi schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber bei meinem Metallklotz bzw. wenn eine Wakü kommt, dann ein Custom Loop
> Ist ja schon schwach das Artic Cooling das nicht bemerkt hat.
> Wenn es bei allen Pumpen so ist, dann ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler.



Ja.. ehrlich gesagt finde ich das auch echt schade. Für den Preis macht sie echt was her. Temps und Geräuschpegel stimmen für mich. Aber diese Halterung und Pumpenkonstruktion scheinen nicht ganz durchdacht zu sein. Dieses "X"-Blech welches die Pumpe über die 4 Schrauben am Mainboard befestigt ist wegen der "Stanzform" extrem starr. Wenn man die Schrauben voll anzieht biegt sich das starre Blech und es lastet ein saumäßiger Druck auf CPU und Mainboard (habe die richtigen Abstandhalter benutzt!) ... ist sicher auch nicht ganz gesund für die Platine und Lötstellen... Deshalb sind bei mir die Schrauben nur leicht handfest angezogen und nicht bis an den Anschlag. Die Temps stimmen


----------



## Cleriker (11. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Was steht denn im Handbuch? Soll man die voll anziehen?


----------



## Bluefire (11. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Nein, nur dass eine falsche Ausrichtung zu Radiatorenproblemen führen kann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Die schrauben sollte man auch nicht anknallen, sondern nur so fest mit der hand anschrauben, wie es geht. Bzw. mit einem schraubendreher anziehen, bis man einen Wiederstand merkt


----------



## Bluefire (11. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die schrauben sollte man auch nicht anknallen, sondern nur so fest mit der hand anschrauben, wie es geht. Bzw. mit einem schraubendreher anziehen, bis man einen Wiederstand merkt


Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Bluefire (12. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Juhu... erneuter Pumpenausfall während dem Betrieb!
Tja das war ein Ausfall zuviel... Faulheit und Hoffnung mal wieder. Es muss nun doch wieder der Lüftkühler rein.  Pumpe definitiv aus und CPU war auf dem weg die 90°C zu knacken. 
So wie's aussieht befinden sich iwelche Teilchen im Kühlwasser die die Pumpe hin und wieder blockieren. Nach einem Pumpenausbau und ein par Schlägen hat sie wieder funktioniert. Iwas hat danach kurz in der Pumpe geklackert (Teilchen?)
Auch wenn die Wakü so gut  sein könnte. Ausfälle dieser Art sind ein absolutes No-Go!!! ...arg was mich das gerade anschei*t...


----------



## TheAbyss (12. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, meine wird in den nächsten paar Woche in Betrieb gehen, derzeit modde ich noch am Gehäuse rum.


----------



## Bluefire (13. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

Yey .. und heute zum dritten Mal ausgefallen. 
Diesmal 99°C CPU!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht auch das ein Gehäuselüfter (Pumpe) weggefallen ist.
Im folgenden ist nach etwas schütteln und klopfen alles wieder alles i.O. :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rücksendeschein ist nun ausgefüllt. 
Hoffe dass ich einfach nur Pech hatte... war anfangs so zufrieden mit der Wakü


----------



## Cleriker (14. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*

99℃ bei der CPU? Sollte die sich nicht schon viel früher selbst abschalten?


----------



## Chimera (14. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



Cleriker schrieb:


> 99℃ bei der CPU? Sollte die sich nicht schon viel früher selbst abschalten?



Denke mal, da hat man nun auch den "Beweis" für die Erklärung vom Alk in seinem Blog, warum man den Werten von Tools auch bei Intel CPUs halt nicht uneingeschränkt trauen kann  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html


----------



## Gast20180319 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



Cleriker schrieb:


> 99℃ bei der CPU? Sollte die sich nicht schon viel früher selbst abschalten?



 Nein, PCGH in Gefahr - Video: Intel Core i7 ohne CPU-Kuhler


----------



## Bluefire (14. September 2016)

*AW: Acrtic Liquid Freezer 240 kühlt nicht*



Addi schrieb:


> Nein, PCGH in Gefahr - Video: Intel Core i7 ohne CPU-Kuhler


"...Noch ein kleiner Warnhinweis, bitte machen sie den Versuch daheim auf keinen Fall nach!..." 
XD ist mir jetzt schon 3x passiert 
Hat mich auch gewundert warum der nicht schon aus ist. Das erste mal ist er als ich im Bios war bei ca. 95°C aus gegangen wobei er da auch laut BIOS mit ca. 800MHz taktete und unter Windows laut Taskmanager bis 200MHz runter geht.


----------

